
Tiny cement sculptures hidden across Europe - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2018/dec/31/city-life-in-miniature-the-tiny-cement-sculptures-hidden-across-europe
======
adamzochowski
Sounds similar to Wrocław's dwarfs. 350 figures of 20cm bronze dwarfs are
spread across the city of Wrocław in Poland.

[http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20171017-the-truth-behind-
wr...](http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20171017-the-truth-behind-wrocaws-
cheeky-gnomes)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wroc%C5%82aw%27s_dwarfs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wroc%C5%82aw%27s_dwarfs)

~~~
dmix
> The Orange Alternative a Polish anti-communist underground movement, started
> in Wrocław [..] in the 1980s. Its main purpose was to offer a wider group of
> citizens an alternative way of opposition against the authoritarian regime
> by means of a peaceful protest that used absurd and nonsensical elements.
> [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_Alternative](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_Alternative)

Fascinating. This is a great idea. Too much of modern counter-protests against
politic ideologies is rooted in violence and property destruction these days.
This is a far more effective approach.

Two recent studies back this up:

[https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/23780231188031...](https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/2378023118803189)

[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2911177](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2911177)

------
reaperducer
Reminds me of the tiny shrines I sometimes see on the streets in Japan. Like
they're there for faithful mice or something.

------
jeffrallen
Making the world more weird and wonderful. Thanks!

------
ianseyer
I wonder if they are actually cement, or concrete...

------
rrdharan
Reminded me of "Life Underground" in NYC's Union Square subway station. These
little guys make me happy whenever I see them and I keep finding new ones even
after years of passing through:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_Underground](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_Underground)

------
pdpi
Reminds me of some tiny paintings I’ve seen in London — painted on chewing gum
that got completely flattened onto the pavement.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Wilson_(artist)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Wilson_\(artist\))

------
robertAngst
>His sculptures, about 15cm in height, often represent a social stereotype as
a critical observation on capitalism, power and bureaucracy.

Ahh the good ol artist commenting on capitalism.

Reminds me how I got hate for getting my wife a new non stick cooking pan for
christmas, and some college hipster commented it was sexist.

Grow up, be an adult, and realize- We just wanted to cook eggs. And my wife
asked for it for christmas.

That said, super impressed by his abilities-

[https://www.instagram.com/p/Bqxd_jjBfkQ/](https://www.instagram.com/p/Bqxd_jjBfkQ/)

~~~
danharaj
How is your anecdote at all pertinent?

~~~
perfmode
I suppose the person to whom you’re responding is struggling to process some
aspects of their identity.

~~~
1337biz
He is just struggling to understand how simple some peoples' worldview is.

